
Ask HN: IT illiterate farmer needs clarification - jelliclesfarm
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;do-you-actually-have-time-build-your-entire-agtech-solution-faleide<p>In simple language, can I have some clarity about the above post I found online ..and esp from the POV of Ag?
======
hans1729
I read it as "Lots of people tried to reinvent the wheel because they thought
it's easy, but it isn't - it's complex and expensive. We're here because we
realized that. Work with us so you have less work and we get a part of your
revenue".

Essentially, they say "we have the expertise that you probably can't afford to
develop on your own".

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Right.so..farmers have been going broke and collecting subsidies smoothly
before the arrival of Big Data. Why would they bite?

